# Waxstock 2016 Official Sponsors



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

The official sponsors for Waxstock 2016 are now up on the website at www.waxstock.com. They are:

MASTHEAD SPONSORS

*PVD* (Pro Valeters and Detailers)
PVD is half-cooperative, half trade association, helping professional valeters and detailers unite under a single brand to harness combined marketing resources and opportunities. For a small monthly cost, a PVD member will be advertised far and wide, as well as receiving unparalleled levels of support from both PVD and fellow members.

*Zaino* (car care supplies)
A favourite of detailing experts for many years, Zaino is famous for a process-led sealant system. An unpretentious American brand, Zaino 'does what it says on the bottle' and shuns gimmickry and hype. Despite having a simple and stable line up, Zaino keeps delivering the results it has become known for, year after year. A strong reputation, duly deserved.

*RUPES* (machine polishers)
Rupes is an Italian toolmaker, established in 1947. Whilst they have produced specialist machine polishers for many years, the advent of the BigFoot machine polisher propelled them to centre stage in the detailing market. With a choice of a 15mm or 21mm orbital throw, compared to the standard 6mm throw for a DAS-6, the BigFoot offers a larger cutting area for swifter results, without the risk of hologramming associated with rotary machines. A range of pads and polishes complement these machines, and don't forget the smaller Ibrido for 'spot' work in confined areas.

*BRITEMAX* (car care supplies)
Unique in car care company terms, British owned Britemax offers a full range of USA-manufactured Professional Detailing Products. These include everything from bodyshop safe non-silicone compounds to the staple products found in every detailing cupboard: glazes, sealants and waxes; rubber, vinyl and leather conditioners; a pH balanced cleaner; safe degreaser; iron remover; metal polish and premium detailing spray. After the UK takeover, the Britemax range was re-engineered and a number of new products were introduced, including the award winning 'Iron Max' iron remover.

*22PLE* (glass coatings)
22PLE is a Japanese-developed glass coating brand, where the emphasis is as much on ease of use as performance. As anyone familiar with nano-ceramic 'glass' coatings will tell you, application can be difficult and potentially problematic. By using a special carrier, the 22PLE range aims to make life easier for the pro or enthusiast detailer: less smears, more consistency and all without compromising durability and longevity. Whether paint, trim or wheels, you can protect almost all exterior surfaces of your car with 22PLE's VX1 PRO Glass Coating.

*Dodo Juice* (car care supplies) 
From the kitchen stove to influential car care manufacturer in just a few years, Dodo Juice lies at the heart of the detailing industry - and detailing community. Famous for hand made, high quality specialist detailing products, Dodo Juice went on to create Waxstock with Zaino Europe and Detailing World to ensure that the industry had its own event in the face of hundreds of generic, non-specialist, car shows.

Furthermore, the ARRIVE AND SHINE sponsor will be:
*Nanolex* (nano coatings and car care supplies)

The organisers of Waxstock would like to thank all the sponsors for helping make the show what it will be... they help subsidise the cost of features and keep ticket prices lower than they may be for such a specialist event.


----------

